# I Discovered Magnets !!!!!



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*PVC cup with magnet--for Pencils and Magic Markers and 4 " Combo-Square ….
AND …..Magnetized hold for keeping measuring tape handy.*

I am forever running out into my shop to work for a few minutes and do not put my apron on……. So, I never have handy all the stuff that is in my shop apron, e.g. pencils, markers, lefty-righty tape measure, pocketknife (marking knife) dust collector remote control and 4 "combo-square.

That is what I keep in my apron.

Trying to work without that stuff is so very frustrating.

I know, I know, put your damn apron on. But……..

So, on each machine………. where I might do measuring or marking or extending lines or cutting a square cut, or whatever………. I stick on a set of these little" handy-dandy's".










I got (more than) a little carried away with this. Tried out different strengths of HF magnets. I tried all the smaller magnets……. in different combinations ………until I got up onto the more powerful magnets. Then it got Perfect.

I wanted these cups and the measuring tape to be (1) handy (2) out-of-the-way, and (3) did not want them falling off if I breathed on them too hard.

I wanted the cups to "act" permanent, but not actually BE permanent.

I wanted the tape magnet so that it would hold it in place, but that I didn't have to rassel it off the machine.

The 90 lb magnet is perfect for holding the pencil cup in place. Really does not want to move. Will not get "brushed off". But, also, it ain't permanent. Wonderful.

Ran a 1" carriage bolt on a washer from inside the cup to the outside and through the hole in the magnet. Put on the nut, and then used my grinder to grind off any of the bolt that was proud of the magnetic side so it would lay flat. Perfect. The grinding disturbed the function of the nut and the bolt at that point ……so they will not loosen and come off. The grinder even got the bolt a little "inside" the sticking face of the magnet. Perfect.










The 30 lb magnet is perfect to epoxy onto the back of the tape. It holds, but no problem at all taking it off the metal it is stuck to for use. Perfect. *AND*, and it comes off exactly in the perfect position in my hand (for me, at least) and ready to use. Perfect.



















I have NEVER found a way to keep the controller on my dust collector remote system from falling off the dust collector, or getting pulled off, or, in general, just being a PIA.

I did not want this unit to "move" at all either, but did not want it permanent. The 90 lb magnet epoxied to the back of the unit………. not covering any holes or screws in the back of the controller………just perfect.










A lot of little stupid stuff, I know……but handy for me…..and glad I did it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

great application


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Great idea. I've been frustrated with the same problem, many small accessories & no convenient place to store them, think I'll steal you idea. Thanks.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I wonder if a magnetic field would play havoc with any electronics in a circuit board (if that controller has one). Like putting your stereo speakers too close to the old TV set.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

These small details are important! I spend a lot of time in my shop just facilitating the little things, like making commonly used tools a bit more accessible. Using scrap or leftover ABS plumbing pieces tie-wrapped to pegboard hooks is my method, but I'll have to track down some magnets and see what they can do. Great idea,* C+!!*


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I had a magnet that I used to use on my shop floor to pick up metal pieces before sweeping the saw dust. One time I got to close to my table saw with it and it stuck to the body of the table saw near the motor. When I turned the saw on, the blade turned backwards and at times just stopped. Ruined the motor.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You oughta buy some of the rare earth magnets. They are much stronger and smaller. I find many uses them all over the shop that are very convenient. Home Depot also sells some that are made for pegboards. I have about a dozen of them on my pegboard to hold miscellaneous tools.
The magnetic parts trays are also very convenient and are very expensive at Harbor Freight…one of their better values


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe that they work just right with your magnetic personality.
I too like and use magnets and I buy them at the same place. 
I especially like the rare earth magnets. These things are truly amazing, they have such power in such a smal volume.
I also use HF magnetic bars to keep my tools in place on the wall.
You better be careful with your pace maker, all these magnets could have fun with your heart.
Shalom.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I believe Greg meant to say inexpensive. 
Bill


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had a time keeping track of a pencil for use at the TS. I taped a small magnet to the pencil and stick it on the side.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Bert….............you crack me up.

Thanks for being a good friend.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You are welcome


----------

